# Living in Florence



## Maya

Hello all

I have stayed in Italy on holiday many times and adore Northern Italy, especially Florence. I was wondering whether to buy an apartment in the city and rent it out and stay there occasionally. Could someone give me an indication of prices?


----------



## initaly

Can you buy an apartment? I think you can only rent apartments; you buy condos.

If you have the money, I think it is probably better to buy a place and rent it out when you are not there. When you rent a place, you are just throwing money away. When you buy a place, you have equity in the house.


----------



## DanT99

Maya said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have stayed in Italy on holiday many times and adore Northern Italy, especially Florence. I was wondering whether to buy an apartment in the city and rent it out and stay there occasionally. Could someone give me an indication of prices?


Hi 

Yes you can buy an apartment and easily rent it out, thus making an income. There are many rental agencies - these agencies will market your house, proving you with the rental and manage the house for you


----------

